# Filson VS Carhartt



## Vermont70 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have both. You are talking apples and oranges, IMHO.

Filson makes chlothing primarily for outdoor activities such as hunting, fishing, camping, trekking, etc. 

On the other hand, Carhartt is primarily outdoor "work" and farming clothing. If I was a looger, I'd prefer Filson tin cloth due its toughness and water repellency compared to Carhartt's cotton duck cloth.

Filson winter clothing is made of virgin wool, whereas, as Carhartts is made of insultated cotton.

Filson clothing is about 3 to 5 times more expensive than Carhartts.

One cannot wash, Filsons "tin cloth" or wool clothing, Carhartts is washable.

With all that said, I love my Filson double mackinaw cruiser, tin clother packer coat, tin cloth pants, and tin cloth hunting vest. I also appreciate my insulated Carhartt bibs.


----------



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

Not familiar with Filson, but after 28 years of marriage, when I see my husband coming from the barn in his Carhartts, my heart still skips a beat. So for romantic value, I'll vote Carhartt.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Speaking of hearts skipping a beat....

Here is a photo of a young gal who lives up the road from us. We know her parents who are in our snowmobile club. April is wearing a Filson tin cloth jacket and Filson hunting cap. Less any of you think that she is just a model, you'd be wrong. She is a true wingshooter from a young age.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cabin Fever, will you or me or anyone look that good in Filson, if so, count me in.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Carhartt for me, my coats take a lot of abuse and have never torn.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

10kids said:


> Not familiar with Filson, but after 28 years of marriage, when I see my husband coming from the barn in his Carhartts, my heart still skips a beat. So for romantic value, I'll vote Carhartt.


Now I understand the 10 kids part


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Neither, I wear Dickies and Gander Mountain's version, Red Brand, I believe. Both are much cheaper than Carhart and seem to hold up just as well. I spray my duck jacket with silicon waterproofing spray. Doesn't make it waterproof by any means, but does help shed some rain. I also bought a pair of Duluth Trading Firehose pants because they have a lifetime warrenty. They run a little small and are thinner than regular duck, I haven't worn them much yet.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

i have both also. i had a Carhartt hunting coat i bought new in 1979, finally retired it 2 years ago. i hunt in some very tough briars almost daily & nothing compares to Filson for that


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I like to look at the Filson things but could never afford them. I get most of my carhartt at yard sales. As long as it's in decent shape, I know I'll get quite a bit of wear out of it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We just scored BIG at a local church rummage sale, got a like new pair of Filson mackinaw wool field pants (forest green) for $1. They look like they've never been worn....no tears, no wear, no stains....just perfect. These pants sell at the Filson website for $200!

Too bad they don't fit me (36" x 28") :Bawling:. I guess I'll be putting them on Ebay.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

The 'not washable' thingie sorta eliminates any kind of wool pants (Filsons)... Can't imagine carrying a greased up bloody pair of pants to the cleaners every week.... therefore, this is a Carhartt house.

Alas, Carhartts have become mighty expensive last year or two... was halfway understandable, as they were American made, and Union at that... but the last pair I got were done in Mexico.

My regular work pants are some of the heavy canvas Dickies... catch em on sale, and I can get three pair versus one of Carhartts.

Even though canvas is generally not considered waterproof, they can be made waterproof by liberal coating with sno-seal, or even lard. Look Ugly as mud, but they shed water like a duck.


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM (Mar 29, 2010)

im not familiar with filsons although it sounds like I might want to be. I am intimately familiar with carhartts. But I wear neither I work for a major railroad and they will supplement our purchase of winter work wear from a couple different vendors and I have taken a liking to POLAR KING made by KEY. They wear well and i find them to be slightly better insulated .


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

For work wear, Carhartt is my favorite.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

They are a tad short, but they would fit me. I tell you what. I'll give you a 500% profit for them. 



Cabin Fever said:


> We just scored BIG at a local church rummage sale, got a like new pair of Filson mackinaw wool field pants (forest green) for $1. They look like they've never been worn....no tears, no wear, no stains....just perfect. These pants sell at the Filson website for $200!
> 
> Too bad they don't fit me (36" x 28") :Bawling:. I guess I'll be putting them on Ebay.


----------



## Rickstir (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had a Carhartt hooded jacket for 4 years. I don't do much steady work outside but I do my share. Darn thing looks brand new.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

My Carhartt coveralls are the same way, Rickstir. They're at least ten years old and the cuffs are frayed from dragging on the ground, but I've been teased for having such prissy clean coveralls. They do indeed look brand new.


----------



## efox (Dec 9, 2021)

Cabin Fever said:


> We just scored BIG at a local church rummage sale, got a like new pair of Filson mackinaw wool field pants (forest green) for $1. They look like they've never been worn....no tears, no wear, no stains....just perfect. These pants sell at the Filson website for $200!
> 
> Too bad they don't fit me (36" x 28") :Bawling:. I guess I'll be putting them on Ebay.


I had a drawer full of Filson growing up - all of it found at a single yardsale, box for a dollar. several pairs of their wool pants and work shirts - I was 13ys old and working in woodlots across Maine and NH, it never let me down. Saw an Ad for the brand and that led me here - my warm nostalgia and fondness for the tough quality unfortunately tempered by the cost - to think I had the equivalent of 2K$ in workwear as a youth - what a thing!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

100% Filson wool clothing made in America including the double Mackinaw coat held over my shoulder.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

(off to look at filson clothing for DH who is an avid carthartt guy)


----------

